# How would you fish this lake?



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, this my first post here. Here's my question. How would you fish this lake for walleye? It's in Ontario, about 11 by 3 miles and spring fed. You can see the bottom down to about 15 ft. It has a lot of water over 100 ft but also has flats in anywhere from 8 ft to 25-30 ft. There are also a few rock reefs, at various depths, and a few weed beds. The lake is known to hold a population of walleye. But here's the thing. Walleye have been caught by accident but nobody can say 'I'm going out and catch me a mess of walleye from this lake'. People have tried night fishing the shallow flats with no luck. I've tried daytime fishing the deeper flats with jig and minnow, also with no luck. Mostly nobody bothers trying for walleye in that lake anymore because they have access by a stream to another lake where the walleye cooperate.
What would you try?

Don H[/img]


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Slip bobbers on the weed edges or rock reefs at sunrise or sundown. Anchor the boat as far away as you can cast. My bait of choice would be a leech if they're available. Once you're in position I'd turn off the deapthfinder.

If you have an electric trolling motor that's capable of 1.5MPH or so you might be able to catch walleyes trolling cranks over the rockpiles with the electric.

Mid-day I'd pitch ratt'l traps or #5 shadraps up to the weed edges.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I would try the other lake :lol:


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Horsager
That slip bobber idea is worth a try. I have a weed bed in mind that's at the edge of a drop off to 25 ft. I often wondered about depthfinders spooking the fish. Is that your opinion or have you heard that to be fact.

DonC
If fishermen didn't like a challenge they would get their fish in a store. LOL 

Don H


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Regarding deapth finders, I guess it's more urban legend than known fact, at least for me. That said in very clear water I think the less disturbance the better.

What is the food source on the lake? Find the food and you're bound to find the predators that eat them.


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been in 20 ft of water fishing walleye and there were so many fish below me that my old Lowrance X-3 was full of lines. But then my X-3 is only 800W P-P. I'm planning to replace it this year with a unit that's 2000W P-P, that might make a difference, so I will keep it in mind.
The lake has your normal assortment of minnows along with cisco and perch. Someone told me that perch are legal to use as bait in Ontario and I read somewhere that perch is high on a walleye's list of good things to eat. May have to try that with a slip bobber.

Don H


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is something that i would personally try on a lake like this. I would find a flat and then find the deep water next too it. About 2 hours before dark i would do an S pattern over this deep water looking for suspended fish. Once i found them i would check the depth and then troll cranks and planner boards over top of them. This is especially good in the July-August Month of the year. There are some trolling books that will help with the specifics of the depth the lure will run. Its worth a shot for sure. Keep a close eye on those electronics if you venture out and try this.

A. Shae


----------



## Don H (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Shae
I did a Google Earth and see your located in western Minnesota. I go thru Duluth and up Hy 61 every year on my way to Canada.

Haven't had any experience with planer boards. Have never even seen them being used except on TV shows. Will the "Yellow Birds" work? They attach directly to your fishing line and don't require a mast, right. Hard to justify the expense of the fancy ones. 
Last year for my trip to Canada I borrowed a GPS. Had so much fun with it that 3 days after I got back I bought one. With that and the new depthfinder I'm planning to buy, those fish won't have a chance. One interesting thing. When I'm fishing my favorite spot in that second lake I mentioned in my first post, I've traveled 11 miles by water to get there but I'm only 4.5 miles from the camp.

Don Hansen


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have no idea about the "yellow birds" i guess i've never used them, only the planner boards but its worth a shot for sure. It will take a little time getting them set for the depth you want but once you have it set it can be easily repeated. Im not sure if it will work in your case, since i am new too this type of fishing also but it has produced for me. Good Luck.

A. Shae


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

perch arent leagl to use as bait in ontario. but use natural colours like perch in the clear water. also drift fishing across the flats with minnows. try near the edges of the weedbeds near dusk and dawn.

may i ask what lake you are fishing? i may be able to help you better if i know the lake in question.


----------

